# Separating substrate



## LondonDragon (16 Feb 2011)

Hi guys,

Just a quick one, I am going to rescape my Rio and I am considering a fertile substrate for a change rather than gravel like before, however I need some height and rather than buying loads of fertile expensive substrate I was planning on leaving the gravel underneath, but I don't want the new soil to mix with the gravel. 

Whats the best thing to use to prevent the two mixing and where can I purchase it?

Many thanks
Paulo


----------



## Tom (16 Feb 2011)

A thin, small-holed plastic mesh?


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Feb 2011)

Tom said:
			
		

> A thin, small-holed plastic mesh?


Would something like this do?  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FINE-BLACK-HDPE-2 ... 43a4f85e81


----------



## Tom (16 Feb 2011)

Possibly - it would depend on the gravel grain size, and what soil you use


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Feb 2011)

I am thinking either Colombo Flora base or ADA Amazonia. Gravel is pea size!


----------



## Tom (16 Feb 2011)

Yeah, that would do you fine for the normal size Aquasoil I would say  Just good luck if you need to uproot anything! You's probably need to cut the roots if you're using the mesh.


----------



## George Farmer (16 Feb 2011)

Because the gravel is a lot denser than soil, I would say that unless you're constantly re-scaping, the soil should stay on top of the gravel.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Feb 2011)

Thanks for the warning Tom, had not thought about that, can become a pain for plants like crypts.

Thanks George, the problem is that if I am not happy about the scape then its easier to move things about without it mixing up totally.

Cheers


----------



## George Farmer (16 Feb 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Thanks George, the problem is that if I am not happy about the scape then its easier to move things about without it mixing up totally.
> 
> Cheers


Good point!  Maybe get the 'scape 100% perfect in the planning stage then!


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Feb 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Good point!  Maybe get the 'scape 100% perfect in the planning stage then!


I am no George Farmer


----------

